# Jackson Dinky body and Charvel Neck...will they fit together?



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone know if a new Charvel neck, say off a San Dimas, will fit and of course work properly, on a Jackson Dinky DK2M body?

Thanks


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

what scale is the dinky..and how many frets?..if they are the same scale and number of frets...it should be ok..IF the heel is also the same size.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you currently own either piece? If so, ask on the board if anyone here can let you try a fitment on one of theirs (either the Charvel or the Dinky).


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

The DK2M is a 24 fret guitar and Charvel necks are (generally) 22 frets, so no, the Charvel neck won't work. Even if it did fit, there would be a big space between the neck pickup and the end of the neck. The scale length would be the same, though I'm not sure about the respective neck heel dimensions...


----------

